# A Classical Collection.



## jsp77 (May 13, 2017)

After a tip off from another forum member i decided to have a look round one evening after work, wasn't sure what to expect or even if it was still there. After looking round the property and a quick hop out the back window i was soon up to my waist in stinging nettles, boy did i get stung looking round at the numerous vehicles. Sadly all are totally rusted and beyond repair. Whilst outside i came across an old Austin, this was still sitting over a pit. Luckily i just spotted the pit in the nick of time due to the stingers and under growth hiding it from view, was full of water. It appeared the workshop had collapsed around it many years ago. 

*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/Uwp89Q


https://flic.kr/p/TxaCpe


https://flic.kr/p/Uzc6Ct


https://flic.kr/p/Uzc4fH


https://flic.kr/p/UwoZ4G


https://flic.kr/p/UwoWjU


https://flic.kr/p/Txau3e


https://flic.kr/p/UwoQMw


https://flic.kr/p/UbDNc9


https://flic.kr/p/TuefTQ


https://flic.kr/p/UzbKrB


https://flic.kr/p/Txa9aD


https://flic.kr/p/Txa6Yz


https://flic.kr/p/UH6bLo


https://flic.kr/p/UH66BW


https://flic.kr/p/UwopNo


17 by JSP 77, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/TudMDj


https://flic.kr/p/UbDtPC​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Brewtal (May 13, 2017)

Stunning. Really beautiful. A bit different style of editing for you as well. That is a lovely set of pics mate, really liked that. Great stuff, thanks mate!


----------



## jsp77 (May 13, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Stunning. Really beautiful. A bit different style of editing for you as well. That is a lovely set of pics mate, really liked that. Great stuff, thanks mate!



Cheers Brewtal


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2017)

I liked. your take on it jsp, I hate feckin nettles, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (May 13, 2017)

smiler said:


> I liked. your take on it jsp, I hate feckin nettles, Thanks



Thanks Smiler never been stung so many times on my knees, they were still itching the next day.


----------



## HughieD (May 14, 2017)

A class(ic) report JSP!


----------



## Rubex (May 14, 2017)

That last shot is ace! Nice report


----------



## Malenis (May 14, 2017)

Fab! Gear knob...love it, my kind of photo ;-)


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 14, 2017)

A different style completely there for you mate.cracking set.love that last one


----------



## jsp77 (May 16, 2017)

Rubex said:


> That last shot is ace! Nice report



Thanks Rubex, was one of my favorite shots too.


----------



## jsp77 (May 16, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> A different style completely there for you mate.cracking set.love that last one




Cheers Mikey, just had to try something a little different as the green from the nettles was too overpowering.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

Sunburst lovely final shot! Fab internals of cars, love the brambles climbing in the kitchen window too


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 19, 2017)

fantasic set love the gear stick shot perfectly composed


----------



## Urbex Fam (May 28, 2017)

Really beautiful photos!


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Derptastic
Nice collection of photos


----------



## mockney reject (May 30, 2017)

Nice this


----------

